# Woodruff Creek



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone fished Woodruff Creek this year or in the last couple of years? Looking for a little info on what to expect.
Thanks!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Smallish browns and cutthroat. Not this year, but last.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I took a gamble without much information and ended up in a dang near dry creek bed. Didn't even break out the gear. Tried to spot some fish in the 1" riffles and corner holes, but nothing. I'd say this place is pretty much a dead creek bed. -)O(- 

Don't think I'll ever go back...second thought no thought about it...I will not go back.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have fond memories of fall cutthroat on dry flies from Woodruff Creek and Woodruff Creek Reservoir back in the 80s. The stream on the lower section, in private ground, always fished well......too bad

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry i didnt catch this one early on. there is about 800 acre feet of water left in woodruff creek resv, about 20% of capacity. irrigation is cut off, only stock water being let out as of a week or two ago. will continue till spring.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That should cause a decent fish kill in the creek. If'n there was any in the first place. The place is almost bone dry. A trickle at best. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You just need to look for the places where it pools up when the water is only a trickle. There will be a large number of eager fish in them. I've seen it like that before and that's exactly what it was like.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

that would be correct... hit any of the deeper pools. the shut off of irrigation water happens every year and the level of woodruff creek reservoir is not out of the norm... very common to see 20% or less capacity this time of year. so, the upshot is what fish are in the creek are likely used to this pattern. and even when the creek is running high, there are likely no more fish in it than there is now.


----------

